# Power Rangers: The Grimdark Chronicles



## Imperial Impact (Dec 8, 2009)

Once upon a time, Japan created a cheery little kids' show called _Engine Task Force Go-Onger_. It told the story of a group of young adults who defended a bustling city from hilarious aliens, using magical powers and adorable talking animals modeled as giant cars. 

Then, one day, Disney took the costume designs and action footage from that series to make their own show that was absolutely nothing like it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Chi76M4UsOU

And, yes, you really are listening to the Metal Gear Solid theme being used as stock music in a licensed Power Rangers promo.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Dec 8, 2009)

Power Rangers RPM, despite its setting, isn't "dark" though. It's actually pretty goofy and *frequently makes fun of itself*. Which is convenient, since actually, the comedy and (maybe) the heroic characters are the only things making that season worthwhile.


----------



## Anthos (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm not one to Complain About Shows I Don't Watch myself, but I personally see nothing "grimdark" about RPM, save perhaps it's "After The End" post-apocalyptic setting.

Oh well... some of the vehicle-designs for the toyline are pretty cool. Especially the chopper-style bikes that turn into... I dunno, hover-scooters or something.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh wow

Power Rangers should just die already. It was cool back in the 90's. But now Disney's just beating Saban's dead horse. I know that RPM was supposed to be their flagship in hopes of sparking new interest, but it is just horrible. They should either go back to the simplistic plot driven premises of yesteryear or give up.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 9, 2009)

God, that acting is bad even by Power Rangers standards. :X


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 21, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> ,....make their own show that was absolutely nothing like it.....



Thats all Tokusatsu fans care about.

I preferred RPM to Engine Sentai Go-Onger... just cause Go-Onger was waaaay too silly for my tastes... but gosh...male and male action was the best part of the show!

Gunpei: Hant! Put on this dress!
Hant: Why?!
Gunpei: Cause my mom won't stop putting me on blind dates and you look good in a dress!
Hant: Why dont you get a real girlfriend!
Gunpei: CAUSE I'M A HERO OF JUSTICE!

Thats pretty much how one episode goes...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2009)

Anthos said:


> I'm not one to Complain About Shows I Don't Watch myself, but I personally see nothing "grimdark" about RPM, save perhaps it's "After The End" post-apocalyptic setting.


Cool story bro?


GrizzlyBearDan said:


> Thats all Tokusatsu fans care about.
> 
> I preferred RPM to Engine Sentai Go-Onger... just cause Go-Onger was waaaay too silly for my tastes... but gosh...male and male action was the best part of the show!
> 
> ...


 Yum yum, Ho Yay. :V


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 22, 2009)

Seriously this show was waaaay to silly for me

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/62F_y5tBRnw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/62F_y5tBRnw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 22, 2009)

How fucking old are you, seriously?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> How fucking old are you, seriously?


 ????


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 22, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> How fucking old are you, seriously?



???


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 22, 2009)

Fixed


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 24, 2011)

People shoudl stop using GrimDark and use the term "gravitas". It's serious and a bit darker than typical PR, but it's not dark mature type.

With that sense, it is essentially the best PR to date. PR that has a whole plot that make sense? No nonsense while poking fun at PR/Sentai in general? Consistent characters that don't act stupidly? A villain that managed to stop heroes?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 25, 2011)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> With that sense, it is essentially the best PR to date.


That's Turbo your thinking


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> PR that has a whole plot that make sense? No nonsense while poking fun at PR/Sentai in general? Consistent characters that don't act stupidly? A villain that managed to stop heroes?


 wut

Disney rapes PR like it's nothing.

Well then again, Saban raped Kakuranger pretty badly.


----------

